# what in the world?????



## nickyp91180 (Sep 2, 2006)

o.k. my SW tank has been up for a wile now and on one of my live rocks in the morrning when i turn on the lights i found what looks like an earth worm thing that was eating the sand and then it runs back in the rock what in the world is it??

nick


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Sounds like a variety of worms, but sounds most likely like a peanut worm. Theyre nocturnal and when they sense the slightest bit of light they run to their hole. Their sessile inverts so they wont me moving all over, theyll only feed on the areas they can reach. Theyre reef safe and pretty cool to watch for the first day or two that you have em...then they get boring lol. but no need to worry. Got any pics?


----------



## nickyp91180 (Sep 2, 2006)

I will take pics of it in the morrning. 

nick


----------

